# Some pictures of my Paph. villosum collection



## ThienNgo Le (Sep 23, 2016)

Hello everyone,
The following link is photos of my Paph. villosum collection. I have about 30 different shapes of this species in Vietnam. Unfortunately, the pictures are hiding somewhere in my laptop and I have not found all of them yet. 

Please let me know if you can not see the photos. 
Best,
ThienNgo Le


https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/albums/72157674288874325


----------



## troy (Sep 23, 2016)

How many thousands of villosum do you have?


----------



## ThienNgo Le (Sep 23, 2016)

troy said:


> How many thousands of villosum do you have?



Not that much. I have just about 60 big plants of this species


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 23, 2016)

I didn't know there were so many variations.


----------



## troy (Sep 23, 2016)

Does villosum require a cold period rest?


----------



## ThienNgo Le (Sep 23, 2016)

SlipperFan said:


> I didn't know there were so many variations.[/QUOT
> This species has many variations. It took my cousin about 10 years to collect all of them then I just took divisions of his collection (peace of cake to have a nice collection) )
> Do you know the var album type of Germany? That one originally came from my cousin collection.


----------



## ThienNgo Le (Sep 23, 2016)

troy said:


> Does villosum require a cold period rest?



I don't think so.


----------



## silence882 (Sep 23, 2016)

Thanks for sharing! It's great to see the variation.


----------



## abax (Sep 23, 2016)

WOW! All of them are really lovely, but that red one
stands out. I didn't know there were that many variations
either. I need to make a side trip to DeLat the next time
I visit my friend in Kuching.


----------



## troy (Sep 24, 2016)

Whats your current temps there night and day? And rainfall? You do have a nice villosum collection!!


----------



## NYEric (Sep 24, 2016)

Wow! There are a couple that I have never seen. The red is nice, and of course the album. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ThienNgo Le (Sep 24, 2016)

silence882 said:


> Thanks for sharing! It's great to see the variation.



Thank you
If I have a chance this weekend I will share with you guys my Paph . delenatii collection. There is a few variation that are not popular.


----------



## ThienNgo Le (Sep 24, 2016)

abax said:


> WOW! All of them are really lovely, but that red one
> stands out. I didn't know there were that many variations
> either. I need to make a side trip to DeLat the next time
> I visit my friend in Kuching.



You are so welcome to visit Angela. I have a plan to visit Vietnam next summer and I will be there from Jun to the end of August.


----------



## ThienNgo Le (Sep 24, 2016)

troy said:


> Whats your current temps there night and day? And rainfall? You do have a nice villosum collection!!



About 18c at night and 26 during the day time.


----------



## ThienNgo Le (Sep 24, 2016)

NYEric said:


> Wow! There are a couple that I have never seen. The red is nice, and of course the album. Thanks for sharing.



Thanks Eric,
I wish that I could bring my Paph collection to the US. It would be a lot of nice plants to grow.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 24, 2016)

I have been invited to VN by a couple of Paph enthusiasts, maybe one day...


----------



## ThienNgo Le (Sep 24, 2016)

NYEric said:


> I have been invited to VN by a couple of Paph enthusiasts, maybe one day...



Yes, there are many Paph. growers in North Vietnam, Dalat does not have many Paph. growers, but Paph. growers in Dalat always have big collections with numbered of rare form that they just keep them in their collections without any trades. My cousin name is Hoanh Le, If you went to Vietnam and asked orchid growers about his name many people would know him. 
anyway, you are so welcome to visit my garden out there anytime.


----------



## abax (Sep 24, 2016)

Thien, is there a monsoon season in the highlands? I've been in Sarawak (by mistake) during monsoon season and
I thought I might air drown or melt.


----------



## adiaphane (Sep 25, 2016)

ThienNgo Le said:


> Thank you
> If I have a chance this weekend I will share with you guys my Paph . delenatii collection. There is a few variation that are not popular.



I LOVE delenatiis. I can hardly wait to see these photos!


----------



## fibre (Sep 25, 2016)

I love to see all the variation! Thanks a lot for posting your pictures here!


----------



## ThienNgo Le (Sep 25, 2016)

abax said:


> Thien, is there a monsoon season in the highlands? I've been in Sarawak (by mistake) during monsoon season and
> I thought I might air drown or melt.



Yes, the monsoon season is from April to August. This time is a terrible time for my paphs, they can get diseases easily.


----------



## ThienNgo Le (Sep 25, 2016)

adiaphane said:


> I LOVE delenatiis. I can hardly wait to see these photos!



I just posted an album of my paph. delenatii. Hope you will like them.

Best,
ThienNgo Le


----------



## JeanLux (Sep 26, 2016)

Super nice collection, bravo!!!! Jean


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Oct 3, 2016)

Wow~ good for you! I love them all, but my all time favorite is amanese variety.

I remember seeing paintings of villosum and insigne from 1800s. There used to be so many varieties that got wiped out and lost forever, unfortunately.

Keep spreading them around!


----------

